# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  قصة حب حزينة

## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(2): قصه حب تبكي كل من يقراها فمن قلبه رقيق فلا يقرأ .........

قرر صاحبنا الزواج وطلب من أهله البحث عن فتاة مناسبة ذات خلق ودين ، وكما جرت العادات والتقاليد حين وجدوا إحدى قريباته وشعروا بأنها تناسبه ذهبوا لخطبتها ولم يتردد أهل البنت في الموافقة لما كان يتحلى به صاحبنا من مقومات تغرى أية أسرة بمصاهرته وسارت الأمور كما يجب وأتم الله فرحتهم ، وفي عرس جميل متواضع اجتمع الأهل والأصحاب للتهنئة .

وشيئاً فشيئاً بعد الزواج وبمرور الأيام لاحظ المحيطون بصحابنا هيامه وغرامه الجارف بزوجته وتعلقه بها وبالمقابل أهل البيت استغربوا عدم مفارقة ذكر زوجها للسانها . أي نعم هم يؤمنون بالحب ويعلمون أنه يزداد بالعشرة ولكن الذي لا يعلمونه أو لم يخطر لهم ببال أنهما سيتعلقان ببعضها إلى هذه الدرجة .

وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على زواجهما بدؤوا يواجهون الضغوط من أهاليهم في مسألة الإنجاب، لأن الآخرين ممن تزوجوا معهم في ذلك التاريخ أصبح لديهم طفل أو اثنان وهم مازالوا كما هم ، وأخذت الزوجة تلح على زوجها أن يكشفوا عند الطبيب عل وعسى أن يكون أمراً بسيطاً يتنهى بعلاج أو توجيهات طبية .

وهنا وقع ما لم يكن بالحسبان ، حيث اكتشفوا أن الزوجة (عقيم ) !! 

وبدأت التلميحات من أهل صاحبنا تكثر والغمز واللمز يزداد إلى أن صارحته والدته وطلبت منه أن يتزوج بثانية ويطلق زوجته أو يبقها على ذمته بغرض الإنجاب من أخرى ، فطفح كيل صاحبنا الذي جمع أهله وقال لهم بلهجة الواثق من نفسه تظنون أن زوجتي عقيم ؟! إن العقم الحقيقي لا يتعلق بالإنجاب ، أنا أراه في المشاعر الصادقة والحب الطاهر العفيف ومن ناحيتي ولله الحمد تنجب لي زوجتي في اليوم الواحد أكثر من مائة مولود وراض بها وهي راضية فلا تعيدوا لها سيرة الموضوع التافه أبداً .
وأصبح العقم الذي كانوا يتوقعون وقوع فراقهم به ، سبباً اكتشفت به الزوجة مدى التضحية والحب الذي يكنه صاحبنا لها وبعد مرور أكثر من تسع سنوات قضاها الزوجان على أروع ما يكون من الحب والرومانسية بدأت تهاجم الزوجة أعراض مرض غريبة اضطرتهم إلى الكشف عليها بقلق في إحدى المستشفيات ، الذي حولهم إلى( مستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي ) وهنا زاد القلق لمعرفة الزوج وعلمه أن المحولين إلى هذا المستشفى عادةً ما يكونون مصابين بأمراض خطيرة .

وبعد تشخيص الحالة وإجراء اللازم من تحاليل وكشف طبي ، صارح الأطباء زوجها بأنها مريضة بداء عضال عدد المصابين به معدود على الأصابع في الشرق الأوسط ، وأنها لن تعيش كحد أقصى أكثر من خمس سنوات بأية حال من الأحوال والأعمار بيد الله .

ولكن الذي يزيد الألم والحسرة أن حالتها ستسوء في كل سنة أكثر من سابقتها، والأفضل إبقاؤها في المستشفى لتلقي الرعاية الطبية اللازمة إلى أن يأخذ الله أمانته . ولم يخضع الزوج لرغبة الأطباء ورفض إبقاءها لديهم وقاوم أعصابه كي لا تنهار وعزم على تجهيز شقته بالمعدات الطبية اللازمة لتهيئة الجو المناسب كي تتلقى زوجته به الرعاية فابتاع ما تجاوزت قيمته ال ( 260000 ريال ) من أجهزة ومعدات طبية ، جهز بها شقته لتستقبل زوجته بعد الخروج من المستشفى ، وكان أغلب المبلغ المذكور قد تدينه بالإضافة إلى سلفة اقترضها من البنك .

واستقدم لزوجته ممرضة متفرغة كي تعاونه في القيام على حالتها ، وتقدم بطلب لإدارته ليأخذ أجازة من دون راتب ، ولكن مديره رفض لعلمه بمقدار الديون التي تكبدها ، فهو في أشد الحالة لكل ريال من الراتب ، فكان في أثناء دوامه يكلفه بأشياء بسيطة ما إن ينتهي منها حتى يأذن له رئيسه بالخروج ، وكان أحياناً لا يتجاوز وجوده في العمل الساعتين ويقضى باقي ساعات يومه عند زوجته يلقمها الطعام بيده ، ويضمها إلى صدره ويحكي لها القصص والروايات ليسليها وكلما تقدمت الأيام زادت الآلام ، والزوج يحاول جاهداً التخفيف عنها . وكانت قد أعطت ممرضتها صندوقاً صغيراً طلبت منها الحفاظ عليه وعدم تقديمه لأي كائن كان ، إلا لزوجها إذا وافتها المنية .

وفي يوم الاثنين مساءً بعد صلاة العشاء كان الجو ممطراً وصوت زخات المطر حين ترتطم بنوافذ الغرفة يرقص لها القلب فرحاً .. أخذ صاحبنا ينشد الشعر على حبيبته ويتغزل في عينيها ، فنظرت له نظرة المودع وهي مبتسمة له .. فنزلت الدمعة من عينه لإدراكه بحلول ساعة الصفر وشهقت بعد ابتسامتها شهقة خرجت معها روحها وكادت تأخذ من هول الموقف روح زوجها معها . ولا أرغب في تقطيع قلبي وقلوبكم بذكر ما فعله حين توفاها الله ولكن بعد الصلاة عليها ودفنها بيومين جاءت الممرضة التي كانت تتابع حالة زوجته فوجدته كالخرقة البالية ، فواسته وقدمت له صندوقاً صغيراً قالت له إن زوجته طلبت منها تقديمه له بعد أن يتوفاها الله ... فماذا وجد في الصندوق ؟‍! زجاجة عطر فارغة ، وهي أول هدية قدمها لها بعد الزواج ... وصورة لهما في ليلة زفافهم . وكلمة ( أحبك في الله ) منقوشة على قطعة مستطيلة من الفضة وأعظم أنواع الحب هو الذي يكون في الله ورسالة قصيرة سأنقلها كما جاء نصها تقريباً مع مراعاة حذف الأسماء واستبدالها بصلة القرابة .

الرسالة :
زوجي الغالي : لا تحزن على فراقي فوالله لو كتب لي عمر ثان لاخترت أن أبدأه معك ولكن أنت تريد وأنا أريد والله يفعل ما يريد .
أخي فلان : كنت أتمنى أن أراك عريساً قبل وفاتي .
أختي فلانة : لا تقسي على أبنائك بضربهم فهم أحباب الله ولا يحس بالنعمة غير فاقدها .
عمتي فلانة ( أم زوجها ) : أحسنت التصرف حين طلبت من ابنك أن يتزوج من غيري لأنه جدير بمن يحمل اسمه من صالح الذرية بإذن الله .
كلمتي الأخيرة لك يا زوجي الحبيب أن تتزوج بعد وفاتي حيث لم يبق لك عذر ، وأرجو أن تسمى أول بناتك بأسمي ، واعلم أني سأغار من زوجتك الجديدة حتى وأنا في قبري

----------


## tears

قصة حزينة بالرغم انها خيالية 

 مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## The Gentle Man

القصة طويلة\
وما لحقت اقراها
بس الي رجعه لقرائتها
عندي محاضرة هلا

----------


## Shift

فعلا قصه حزينه جداااا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Shift  
_فعلا قصه حزينه جداااا_ 


 عراسي يا سيدي اهلا وسهلا فيك مشكور عالمرور الرائع .  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):  :SnipeR (87):

----------


## الملك العراقي

مشكوور

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الملك العراقي  
_مشكوور_


 لا شكر عواجب .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

قصة حزينة فعلا ياريت عنا بالاردن مثل هالرجل

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو    :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  لا تعليق 


مشكور تحية

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان  
_قصة حزينة فعلا ياريت عنا بالاردن مثل هالرجل_





ليش انتي مصدقة انه في هيك؟؟؟؟  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tears  
_قصة حزينة بالرغم انها خيالية 

مشكور اخي العزيز
_


 طيب سيدي بنقول خيالي بس انجي للواقع في .  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

على كل حال مشكور عالمرور .

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
__


 انا آسف متميزة اني ازعلتك .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ القرعان  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاشقة الاحزان  
قصة حزينة فعلا ياريت عنا بالاردن مثل هالرجل





ليش انتي مصدقة انه في هيك؟؟؟؟ 
_


 شو معاذ ما في اشي بعيد .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## حسناء الربيع

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## اجمل حب

عنجد قصة حزينه

----------


## اجمل حب

اقتباس:


_ 



ليش انتي مصدقة انه في هيك؟؟؟؟ 



شو معاذ ما في اشي بعيد . 
_


مين حكالك انه ما في هيك  موجود ناس هيك بس عينات  قليلة والحب بعمل اكثر من هيك :SnipeR (74):  :SnipeR (74):

----------


## النورس الحزين

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة rola  
__


 رولا حاسس ان سئيل لاني ازعلتك آسف .  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_عنجد قصة حزينه_ 


 شكرا اجمل حب عالمرور الرائع .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اجمل حب  
_اقتباس:






ليش انتي مصدقة انه في هيك؟؟؟؟ 



شو معاذ ما في اشي بعيد . 



مين حكالك انه ما في هيك موجود ناس هيك بس عينات قليلة والحب بعمل اكثر من هيك
_


 صح يا صديقي الحب بعمل كتير .  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
__


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## باريسيا

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_


_


 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
__


 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## المتميزة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  




_


وليش الزعل ما كلنا معك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

يا الله ...

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  







وليش الزعل ما كلنا معك 
_


 مش زعلان  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شذى الياسمين  
_يا الله ..._


 سبحان الله مشكورة .
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

قصة حزينة جدا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حط قصص مفرحة  :Smile:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_حط قصص مفرحة_ 


 طيب والله مفكر  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

thanks "tahia 3askaria" for this sad love story

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لؤلؤة الحياة  
_thanks "tahia 3askaria" for this sad love story_


 مشكورة يا زوء اهلا وسهلا فيكي

----------


## لولو

مشكورررررررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لولو 					 
_مشكورررررررررررررررر

اهلين يا ستتي 
_

----------


## المتميزة

شو لساتك حزين  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ؟؟؟

----------


## sun shine

يا الله جد شي بحزن 
جد حبهم خيالي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_شو لساتك حزين ؟؟؟_


 لا  مشكورة عالمرور  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sun shine  
_يا الله جد شي بحزن 
جد حبهم خيالي 
_


 طبعا في ناس لما يحب بحب عنجد بكل اخلاص والعكس صحيح مشكورة عالمرور :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

